#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the hot air ballooning spots in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

There is no doubt Sri Lanka is a perfect example for exceptional beauty and hot air ballooning is the right way to explore this breathtaking beauty of Sri Lanka. Have you ever went on a hot air ballooning tour in Sri Lanka. If yes, Can you guys suggest me the hot air ballooning spots in Sri Lanka?

----------

